# Surf photography gear.



## Alter_Ego (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi guys,
So I'm thinking of going into surf photography due to popular demand and no surf photographers on island. 
Here is the gear: 

Elite 5D MKlll: $1895
P-215: $245
30mm Ext: $195
PD-85: $495
70-200 zoom: $149
Housing Cover: $29.95
Dome cover: $29.95
Port cover: $9.95

Very expensive I know but it'll pay itself over two months. Im using a 24mm for close ups and 70-200mm while shooting on a board or reef. 

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 10, 2014)

I would think that you would want a wider lens....something in the 'ultra wide' category...which, to me, would would be 17mm or shorter.  Maybe even fish eye.

And I guess there might be opportunities or requirements to shoot from shore...which might require something in the 400-600mm range.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 10, 2014)

What are the;

PD 85
housing cover
port cover
dome cover????

Also look into a nice 300mm or 400mm lens. You can't always get close.


----------

